# clogged tub drain



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

general super vee came thru again dropped the 1/4 cable down the overflow and grabbed a big wad of hair took a little work but I got it
I find the super vee a great tool for this type of job.....but wonder if there might be another choice....the super vee is a little heavy...and holding the machine...directing the cable..etc seems a bit unwieldy at times
be nice to have a smaller machine or how does the ridged drum machine withg the front guide hose auto feed work in this situation
or...maybe you use something else....any suggestions?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I average less than 1 tub/lav drain a month so I pack a ridgid kwik spin for my cordless drill with auto feed. If I was self employed and did more drains I would consider a k-45 with 5/16" and 3/8" cables cartridges. 3/8" for upstairs kitchen lines. Or maybe a k-50 sectional, it has a lot of fans.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=06F6D208E125404F95BD11D390F595FA When I saw this baby at a trade show in Nashville yrs ago there was no looking back.It sure beat the old hand held millwalkee I had when I started. But if I had seen an elect eel , rigid, niard(rr) or any of the small counter top machines that hold at least 50' of 1/4" cable I would have probably gone in that direction. Its not usually the machine its the man using the machine"


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I ran across a ridgid 1/4 in machine thta is sold at home depot tried it out and so far it works great. have done over 500 drains with it so the $100 plus I paid for it was worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

retired rooter said:


> http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=06F6D208E125404F95BD11D390F595FA When I saw this baby at a trade show in Nashville yrs ago there was no looking back.It sure beat the old hand held millwalkee I had when I started. But if I had seen an elect eel , rigid, niard(rr) or any of the small counter top machines that *hold at least 50' of 1/4" cable I would have probably gone in that direction*. Its not usually the machine its the man using the machine"


The GO 25 holds 50' of 1/4"


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i've got 4 go15's and used to use the supervee til i tried a 15, havent used my supervee's since


----------

